# ok, Rafer needs to shut up....



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=hornets-080320



> And for this one, perhaps they can thank Rafer Alston. Houston's point guard made some comments about New Orleans forward David West during TNT's broadcast of the Rockets-Celtics game on Tuesday night while defending the perception that his team had been feasting on injured opponents. Let's just say the Hornets noticed.
> 
> 
> "We beat New Orleans and people say they were without David West," said Alston. "Well David West isn't a superstar. He may be a star to their team, but he's not a superstar like Yao Ming."
> ...


you picked the wrong guy to mess with Rafer... CP3 will own you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> you picked the wrong guy to mess with Rafer... CP3 will own you.


truth.

Whats with all these superstar vs scrub rivalries anyway..

Lebron vs Deshawn?
Chris Paul vs Alston??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

You better hope we don't meet these guys in the playoffs.

****in' Rafer. I hate him again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's not like Paul had a great game,at least not for him.In fact he was a little too caught up in trying to go at Alston.He had two turnovers at the end of the 1st half because he was trying too hard to embarass Alston.There's no real reason for him to acknowledge Alston's existence.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

> "I feel like you can make a statement with the way you play. But some guys like Rafer Alston like to run their mouth … that just added fuel to our fire tonight. D-West, that's my guy. For him to say he's not a star, I mean let's see what All-Star Game [Alston]'s played in."


It's not like the fans voted West to the All-star game, he was a sub


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> It's not like the fans voted West to the All-star game, he was a sub


I think that's better. It means the coaches of the league think you're an All-Star.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ah, Skip To My Lou.

I say, let Rafer be Rafer. I mean, the guy is in the upper echelon of NBA players in exactly two areas.... handling the rock and talking trash. Let him stick to his strengths. 

If guys like Chris Paul really want to spend their time one-upping Rafer Alston let them... its just like Rodman getting in the heads of guys like Malone and Kemp. Sure, it seems like it motivated the Hornets in this game, but its more likely that the Rockets are just a bit run down without Yao and Landry. 

Besides... Rafer said what 99% of Rockets fans think and probably what 95% of posters on this site think - that David West is a star, and that Yao Ming is a superstar. I prefer not to get on athletes for being honest... its kind of refreshing.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> ****in' Rafer. I hate him again.


LOL! AGAIN! Love that.

Not excusing Rafer but now it seems like the media is so happy that this streak ended. They are almost giddy about it. ESPN was quick to point out that we are now on a losing streak like it is a good thing.

I support Rafer's claim even though he did not present it very well. David West has only come on as a pro in the last two years. (Hmmm, CP3 has only been in the league for 2 years.) You take David West and put him on a team that does not have a point guard like CP3 and he is just a role player. Look at Shawn Marion now. Not quite as easy to score 20 plus as it was with Stevie Nash feeding you.

Rafer is still a little B though! He can't afford to slip up because people will remember what you didn't do much easier than they remember how great he played during the streak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rafer should probably just shut up and play basketball.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

well ok Rafer was kinda wrong bashing the player we are going to play but he still speaks the truth on how much trash everyone else is talking about us beating lowly teams and all WITHOUT YAO. I like Rafer for talking, just wasn't the time or he could have made the comment a little bit better.


All i say is bring on the Hornets come playoff time if Rafer could cause CP3 to focus so much on him and tries to embrass him then thats good. play some mind game:bananallama:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Get Smitch to put the Fear back in him.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> I think that's better. It means the coaches of the league think you're an All-Star.


not when it's your coach


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If Rafer Alston could just shut up he would probably be getting a lot of praise from the media for his recent play, maybe even MIP. Instead Alston took it as a green light to start running his mouth. Only lesser players talk like this because thats all they have. Calling an actual all-star just a star to his team just makes Rafer look dumb.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> If Rafer Alston could just shut up he would probably be getting a lot of praise from the media for his recent play, maybe even MIP. Instead Alston took it as a green light to start running his mouth. Only lesser players talk like this because thats all they have. Calling an actual all-star just a star to his team just makes Rafer look dumb.


I blame Sasha, if it wasn't for Skip making him look silly this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I blame Sasha, if it wasn't for Skip making him look silly this wouldn't be happening.


Keep reveling in that inconsequential moment...It's all you and Alston have


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Perhaps Rafer thought this game was being moved to Rucker Park? CP3's points were pretty spot on.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> not when it's your coach


Coaches are not allowed to vote for their own players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> not when it's your coach


David West didn't get in cause Byron Scott voted for him..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rafer is a character. I really don't care what he says off the court as long as he can deliver on the court. Match your action with your words Rafer. We are on the wrong streak right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I worry Rafer gives the other team too much motivation. But if he can get into their head great. The problem with trash talk is that it can come back to bite.


----------

